# Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF



## Brandy (21. Februar 2010)

Bin schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Jagt nach einem x135 von Lowrance nun habe ich gestern hier gelesen das das EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF  baugleich sein soll in wie weit ist das richtig (vorteile nachteile )
da der Preis ja ein enormer unterschied ist habe eine HP gefunden vo das Eagle für 150€ angeboten wird http://www.svb.de/index.php?sid=edd35abce3a912f50878cc86878ec1fe&cl=details&anid=117582
nun ist noch meine Frage auf der HP steht nicht ob es Portabel ist oder nicht...
Kann man ein Festes Echo zu einem Portabelem umbauen zb. das von der HP wenn ja währe ein Bauplan oder eventuele Tipps sehr schön ach ja und wenn es geht welche Teile ich noch benötige kann von der HP auch nicht herauslesen was alles bei ist

danke schon man für die Antworten


----------



## Brandy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

habe gerade diesen Link entdeckt http://www.yatego.com/angelsport-lo...5c3d8f6_7,portabel-set-echolot-lowrance-eagle
meint ihr das ist ok oder lieber eigenbau für weniger geld???


----------



## Pilkerknecht (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Wirste nicht billiger bekommen, wenn Du Dir alles so zusammen kaufen würdest.
Das Angebot ist gut.

LG Pilkerknecht


----------



## matthias_other1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Mein Tip , ruf mal bei T. Schlagether an , wegen der Vor und Nachteile


----------



## Brandy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*



matthias_other1 schrieb:


> Mein Tip , ruf mal bei T. Schlagether an , wegen der Vor und Nachteile


 
wollte ich ja aber hab keine Nummer
hast du sie????|bigeyes


Hätte ja sein können das sich jemand auskennt und dazu was weiss


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

 Google doch mal... Dann findest Du www.angel-schlageter.de


----------



## Brandy (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

keiner mehr Erfahrungen oder tips


----------



## Dirk_001 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Hallo Brandy,
der Preis geht voll OK für das Lot und für das Geld wirst du kaum was besseres finden.
Ich denke aber nicht dass das portabel ist 
Um das Ganze dann zu einem portablen Gerät umzubauen brauchst du folgendes:
- Stromquelle falls keine an Bord vorhanden ist (12V Akku)
- Ladegerät für  den Akku
- Geberbefestigung (entweder Saugnapf oder Geberstange)
und wenn du magst einen Koffer oder Tasche.

Die angebotenen portabel Sets haben meist eine Möglichkeit den Akku mit in der Tasche zu verstauen.
Ich hab sowas als Stromquelle ( http://www.lidl-shop.de/de/Auto-und-Zweirad/Tronic-Energiestation ) ist günstig und praktisch in der Handhabung. Dazu würde ich dir eine stabile Geberstange empfehlen (oder selber bauen, siehe Forum).
So, jetzt darfst du dich entscheiden :m

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Brandy (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

So hab es mir bestellt mal schauen was auf mich zu kommt sind die echos eigendlich Spritzwassergeschützt oder gar dicht?


----------



## fischkopf70 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Hi,

in der englischen Anleitung auf Seite 2 findet man, dass das Gerät "sealed and waterproof; suitable for saltwater use" ist. Es ist also wasserdicht. Leider findet man solche Angaben in der deutschen Beschreibung nicht - diese ist auch um ca. 20 Seiten kürzer als die englische.
Richtig dicht kann das Gerät vermutlich nur dann sein, wenn beide Stecker (also der Geber/Stromversorgungs-Stecker und der Geschwindigkeits/Temperatur-Stecker) gesteckt sind.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Brandy (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

kann man das menü auch auf deutsch stellen oder mit ner sofftware deutsch stellen?


----------



## Danfreak (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*



fischkopf70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in der englischen Anleitung auf Seite 2 findet man, dass das Gerät "sealed and waterproof; suitable for saltwater use" ist. Es ist also wasserdicht. Leider findet man solche Angaben in der deutschen Beschreibung nicht - diese ist auch um ca. 20 Seiten kürzer als die englische.
> Richtig dicht kann das Gerät vermutlich nur dann sein, wenn beide Stecker (also der Geber/Stromversorgungs-Stecker und der Geschwindigkeits/Temperatur-Stecker) gesteckt sind.
> ...




Die Steckdosen am Gerät sind vergossen und somit 100% dicht.
Sie sollten aber trotzdem abgedeckt werden, da Salzwasser dort auch Strombrücken bilden kann.


----------



## Brandy (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*



fischkopf70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in der englischen Anleitung auf Seite 2 findet man, dass das Gerät "sealed and waterproof; suitable for saltwater use" ist. Es ist also wasserdicht. Leider findet man solche Angaben in der deutschen Beschreibung nicht - diese ist auch um ca. 20 Seiten kürzer als die englische.
> Richtig dicht kann das Gerät vermutlich nur dann sein, wenn beide Stecker (also der Geber/Stromversorgungs-Stecker und der Geschwindigkeits/Temperatur-Stecker) gesteckt sind.
> ...


 
hast du es schon mal angeschlossen und im Menü rumgespielt???
kann man es auf Deutsch stellen


----------



## gutti (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Ja du hast ein De. Menü


----------



## Dirk_001 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Hallo,
es sollte 10 verschiedene Sprachen haben und auch Wasserdicht sein. Ich denke mal das übliche 30 Minuten in 1m Wassertiefe IP67 (?).
Ich hoffe mal du angelst hauptsächlich in tiefen Gewässern, denn der Geber ist nur dafür ausgelegt.
Im Flachwasser siehst du damit sehr wenig bzw die Ausleuchtung des Bereiches unter dir ist recht klein.
Das Lot ist eher was für Norwegen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Brandy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

hmmmm glaube sind so 2-10 15meter meinst du das ist nichts dafür???

ist der geber bei dem lowrance x135 anders?


----------



## matthias_other1 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Moin Brandy ,

dir geht es wie mir am Anfang , Echolotwelt alles böhmische Dörfer :q

Haste schon mal bei T . Schlageter angerufen . 
Hinterher biste wirklich schlauer .


----------



## Brandy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

ach ja stimmt ne leider noch nicht aber denk mal das werde ich mal machen obwohl ich hab mir das eagle 480 df ja schon bestellet bei dem Preis musste ich einfach zuschlagen (149€)

aber ein direkten vergleich hat noch keiner hier geschildert (eagel480df vs. Lowrance x135)
das was mich eigendlich hier interessiert hat....


----------



## Brandy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Habe jetzt irgendwas mit dem Sendewinkel gelesen kann man den Geber nicht tauschen?


----------



## Dirk_001 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Hallo Brandy,
du solltest vielleicht mal schreiben wo du angelst und wie die Gewässerbeschaffenheiten sind vor allem die Tiefe.
Ein Echolot kauft man sich passend zu den Gewässern in denen man hauptsächlich angelt. Auf den finanziellen Spielraum kommts natürlich auch drauf an...
Ruf mal bei Echolotzentrum an da wird dir geholfen und zurückschicken kannste das Eagle immer noch.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## Brandy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Wollte das Echo an einem Tagebausee bei uns in der Gegend benutzen (Inheidener See Hessen)
Die Wassrtiefen sind ca. 2-8 Meter aber auch stellen von 12-24 Meter sind gegeben viele Kanten und Krautfelder....


----------



## Dirk_001 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Na dann darfst du das Päckchen ungeöffnet zurück schicken |bigeyes
Für den kleine Geldbeutel würde ich das Humminbird 718 empfehlen, schau es dir mal an!
Die Auflösung der Anzeige entspricht der des X135 von Lowrance aber mit den Standard 83/200Khz Geber deckst du schon ein grosse Fläche ab.
Das ist schon etwas in der Mittelklasse als reiner Fishfinder gesehen. Möchtest du Karten wo du Hotspots eintragen kannst damit du die bei der nächsten Angeltour wieder anfahren kannst bist du falsch. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit für ~150€ eine GPS Antenne zu kaufen aber die erfüllt nur grundlegende Aufgaben.
Das Beste in der mittleren bis unteren Preisklasse als reiner Fishfinder ist das HB 728 mir Quadrabeam... da entgeht dir nix und du deckst links und rechts vom Boot eine grosse Fläche ab!
Wenn du auch noch etwas haben möchtest das dir Seekarten zeigt und du GPS richtig nutzen möchtest dann kommst du an einem Lowrance HDS Gerät nicht vorbei. Meines Erachtens das Beste was es gibt zur Zeit, es sei denn Geld spielt keine Rolle 

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Brandy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

ach mensch ganz schön komplitziert mit sonem teil auf was muss ich genau achten habe jetzt das lowrance mark x5 im auge ist das was gutes? da es 120 grand abstrahlt....


----------



## Dirk_001 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lowrance x135 gleich wie EAGLE - SeaFinder 480 DF*

Die neuen Geräte von Lowrance machen einen guten Eindruck!
Von den Werten und Preisen echt eine Alternative.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir das* Lowrance Mark-5x Pro 83/200 kHz* genauerangucken.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------

